# muscadines



## dcrnbrd (Jan 6, 2008)

I just planted my first muscadines. Do I need to prune them down? They are aprox 4 feet tall.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't have any experience with Muscadine grapes so I can't say for sure. A couple questions though. I assume you are in the deep south being from Georgia. Do you experience any freezes there and are the vines dormant? Or are they green vines from pots? I would expect that you would want to prune them back at least somewhat to aid in balancing the top and root growth as well as aiding in obtaining a larger diameter trunk. A lot of references say not to prune Muscadines at planting though.
















Waldo has some Muscadines planted a couple years now, maybe he can give you a pointer or two.


Here is a pdf document on establishing Muscadines.
http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-3105/HLA-6254web.pdf*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## smurfe (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, you need to prune them. There is a lot of info in the Internet about this. If you want a great book look at Ison's Nursery website and order the book they sell about Muscadines. It is fantastic and explains the pruning of muscadines. They have a book as well just covering pruning. I haven't read it but if it is as good as the one I have of theirs, it will be a great book.


http://www.isons.com/books.htm


----------



## Danny (Jun 21, 2008)

Agree with Smurfe. The Ison's book is a fantastic resource for Muscadine growers. I started four plants this year in my side yard and they are roughly half way up a guide wire to my trellis wire. Following the suggestions for fertilization, watering, and pruning to keep one strong branch growing up a guide wire and things are working great. Will be a couple of years yet before my first harvest, but love the feeling of growing my own.


----------



## Danny (Aug 15, 2010)

Two years later and will get my first harvest in a few weeks. Beautiful large grapes. Can't wait to start that first batch.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Aug 15, 2010)

Has it been two years from your last post too??




Just tell me what time and I will help you pick. I wish I had planted like I said I was going to two years ago


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, glad you popped back in here! We'd love to see some pics nd are ecstatic that you are back with this great news1


----------



## Danny (Aug 27, 2010)

Had planted 4 vines three years ago. Winter killed 2 the first year. Both came back up from root and one is now on the trellis and producing a little this year. The 4th got killed off again last year, came up AGAIN and is now just about to the trellis wire again. 


The first two (both 3 years old) are almost 20 foot wide now and will put off probably 30# on one and 20# on the other. Next year will be full production on 3 of the vines.
















Have to do some work after prunning on my support systems. Vines are very, very heavy.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Vines certainly can be heavy between the vine and all the crop. A lot of people underestimate it initially and need to build stronger later. Those are looking pretty good and those muscadines look delicious!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2010)

Dang those grapes look like they want to explode!


----------



## CajunCuveeQueen (Mar 25, 2011)

Is that a single wire trellis? Anyone here have recommendations on trellis types for muscadines? single, double, munson 3 wire, geneva double curtain?


Thanks


----------

